# Funny link...I think it's funny.



## Craig (Feb 26, 2005)

Click THIS

It's kinda stupid at first...but watch it over and over and it gets really funny. The song will get stuck in your head and you may find yourself doing the hand motions while driving. Enjoy!


----------



## BlackCalvinist (Feb 26, 2005)

They had an article on him on AOL.

I hope him and William Hung don't start a trend.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2005)

That guy rocks!!! Crazy funny.


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2005)

Do you have a link??


----------



## Augusta (Feb 26, 2005)

Have you all seen the cat on the ceiling fan video?? Its a good thing cats have 9 lives.

Cat video

Disclaimer: I am a cat lover and when I first saw this it had a note that said the cat was not hurt. Hopefully it was true. 

[Edited on 2-27-2005 by Augusta]


----------



## Me Died Blue (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Craig_
> Click THIS
> 
> It's kinda stupid at first...but watch it over and over and it gets really funny. The song will get stuck in your head and you may find yourself doing the hand motions while driving. Enjoy!



 I saw that back in my old youth group...funny indeed, and very odd!



> _Originally posted by Augusta_
> Have you all seen the cat on the ceiling fan video?? Its a good thing cats have 9 lives.
> 
> Cat video
> ...



I had not seen that one - hilarious!


----------



## ReformedWretch (Feb 27, 2005)

Laughed at the cat one, the chubby dude is a little humerous but gets old after a minute or so.


----------



## Craig (Feb 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by houseparent_
> Laughed at the cat one, the chubby dude is a little humerous but gets old after a minute or so.


That's the thing...you've gotta be dedicated! Spend 10 minutes this time. It gets funnier.

I loved the cat one!!! Who else has some funny links?


----------



## VirginiaHuguenot (Feb 27, 2005)

This is the kind of thing that makes me nervous there is a hidden camera filming me as I sing in the shower that is going to find its way to the internet!


----------



## Anton Bruckner (Mar 1, 2005)

funny video


----------

